# Hot Hatches



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi All

After 4 years of TT Ownership and 1 Year of Z4 ownership I have decided that id like to try a hot hatch.

The Z just isn't practical enough as my only car.

My budget (at the end of summer) will be approx £13k and I will hope to keep the car for at least 4 years therefore it has to be fairly economical (Low 30mpg), plenty of space and a buzz to drive.

The options are;

Golf GTI (maybe Edition 30)

Focus ST

Honda Civic Type-R (new model)

Mini Cooper S (maybe Works)

I'm not a massive fan of the Astra VXR or the Seat Leon which is why I haven't included them in my list

I'd like to know from hot hatch owners what they think of their cars and if they've owned a few of the above which they preferred, or if there are others i should consider.

Dan


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Cooper S Works always get great reviews - but I'd question the practicality of it as an only car. Lots of people on the Mini2 forum run them as an only car (and have kids) but the boot is tiny.


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

I've got a Mk5 GTI. I think it's great, for the money you can get them for now they have a special feel to them which I don't think the others have.

I still love getting in it everytime and you can obviously give it a bit of a boost by getting it remapped if it's not quick enough in standard form.

Also I moved house in January and it's been great and shifting loads of stuff round and picking stuff up, feel like I should get some big screwfix graphics put on it as it's down there every weekend at the moment!

Good all rounder and even my 3 door will take 5 adults comfortbaly.

Any questions just ask.

Cheers


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I had a MK5 GTI DSG and hated it, didn't feel special IMO, don't get me wrong it was a very capable car, just wasn't for me

Howabout an R32 ? not a great deal faster then the GTI in standard form but the V6 adds a great sound

Or if your feeling brave how about a 147 GTA, and use the spare change for repairs/front tyres

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/933792.htm


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

That's fair enough Bamtt, just my opinion and maybe special is not quite the word I was looking for. But still, I'm very happy with mine so it gets my recommendation.

R32 sounds awesome, completely different feel to the GTI. Certainly worth driving both to get an idea of what you think of them and there are some really cheap used R32's out there at the moment.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I'd go for a Golf V GTi for its all round blend of qualities and reasonable running costs.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I do like the GTA but I don't think the economy would be too good.

I had a 147 2.0 T-Spark before I got my TT and quite liked it.

The Golf certainly seems to be very popular, I think Tony is the first person I've heard to say something negative about it.

What mpg would you get out of an R32 - conservative driving?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Danny Boy said:


> I do like the GTA but I don't think the economy would be too good.
> 
> I had a 147 2.0 T-Spark before I got my TT and quite liked it.
> 
> ...


Its no so much of a negative, it handled great for a front driver, and was very capable in every department it was designed for. I didn't like the DSG that much despite how everyone raves about it

Coming from the a mapped TT the golf was almost as quick (maybe due to the DSG) and handled better IMO, it just didn't have the feel good factor, So i bought a Subaru STI :-|

I gave it a good go and did 11k in 6 months it just wasn't not for me, can't quite put my finger on it


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

I loved my MK5 GTI, it always put a smile on my face in a way that the MK2 TT never did :?

For me it was just one of those cars that just felt "right" if you know what I mean. Its still in our family to this day now with 47K on the clock and hasn't missed a beat. I had a quick shot of it about a month ago from my brother for an afternoon and within 30 secs of driving it down the road it still felt spot on 8)


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

Mk5 R32 with DSG,m my bro has one and they are nice 8)


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

On the R32 MPG, my mate has got an 07 plate with 30k on it. He gets about 21mpg on average, if he's on the motorway on long runs he gets 30 quite easily but just blasting around at the weekend he's into the teens.

If I do the same kind of driving I get about 34mpg on the motorway and about 26 when I'm enjoying myself!! My lifetime avergae on it is at 29 currently.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

not everyones cup of tea but good price

http://www.motorpoint.co.uk/(S(b1f5bh55ltrakr55mzoohm55))/Search/Stock.aspx?make=Subaru&model=Impreza&trim=2.5%20WRX%205dr&body=Hatchback&fuel=Unleaded&type=0


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

How come the new Impreza is so cheap.

I prefer the look of the older model but at £13k its a bargain.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Danny Boy said:


> How come the new Impreza is so cheap.
> 
> I prefer the look of the older model but at £13k its a bargain.


The new one is particularly unloved by the Impreza community, At 13k you can get a 'Hawkeye' STI and still have money for a map which will give you around 350-360 bhp and around 380lb/ft

They are an absolute hoot to drive, but beware these are not cheap to run at all, Fuel economy is shocking, they eat tyres/ brakes/clutches for fun, and despite the 10k service intervals it is wise to change the oil every 5k, On the flip side even mapped as mine is they are very reliable (touches wood !)

They are also a complete chav magnet and a really bad image especially amongst wives/girlfriend :lol:

If you are looking for a fun economical car these are not for you, if you think screw the costs and image once setup properly they are for the intial outlay an A-B weapon

If you want to know any more feel free to pm me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The mini is great fun but the boot is non existant :?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Renault Clio sport?

Had the 172, loved it... build quality isn't the greatest but in terms of performance! always puts a smile on your face.

Not sure about the 197 but its always rated highly.

If you need more space.

Always the R26.. again rated quite highly.


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Had a mk4 R32 with a stage 2 remap from AMD before my TTQS, must admit loved it great noise, only down side was savage on fuel, 6 laps of the nurburgring = tank of fuel. :twisted:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I have just sold my own Cooper S & have 2 friends with Civic type R's & one with a Focus ST. IMO they are all VERY different in terms of size, practicality and the way they drive, handling, power delivery etc. Vastly different engines & differing power delivery in each. I think you will get a lot of opinions, but they are so different that (stating the obviuos I guess) you really need to drive them to see what you prefer :?

If it were me, having experienced them all, I would be buying the golf as I think its an all round package  I am a little VAG biased though!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

If boot space isn't an issue, then an R56 Cooper S should be top of your cars to Test Drive.

If boot space is an issue, then the Golf GTi (or R32 if you can handle the fuel costs) should.

IMO


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

130i ?


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

I am trading my Mk2 TT 2.0T for a 6 month old Golf GTi Pirelli tomorrow morning. I need something a bit bigger than the TT without compromising on the performance or handling. Agree that the Golf cannot hold a candle in the style or feelgood department but the Golf ticks more boxes. I am going for a black 5 Dr model. It certainly puts the TT in the shade for standard equipment.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

bootha2 said:


> I am trading my Mk2 TT 2.0T for a 6 month old Golf GTi Pirelli tomorrow morning. I need something a bit bigger than the TT without compromising on the performance or handling. Agree that the Golf cannot hold a candle in the style or feelgood department but the Golf ticks more boxes. I am going for a black 5 Dr model. It certainly puts the TT in the shade for standard equipment.


Nice, you'll have to post some pictures.

Whats different to an Edition 30? Alloys and trye tread style seats


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just seen this thread and have driven most of the cars on your list:

Golf GTI (maybe Edition 30) - Test drove the standard GTi expensive and very boring compared to the others

Focus ST - By far the best that I test drove but very very thirsty and has a bad boy image nowadays. Very common as well (7500 sold last year). Lovely engine note though.

Honda Civic Type-R (new model) - Not driven sorry.

Mini Cooper S (maybe Works) - Have driven the supercharged 2nd gen and turbo charged 3rd gen. The supercharged one was very quick off the mark, but aweful ride. My mate sold his after 4 months it was that bad. The turbo one was better, much more refined but too small.

Astra VXR - One word torque steer

Seat Leon - Have driven the FR petrol and 3 Cupras. Cupra outshines the FR and is very impressive to drive, was fortunate enough to go on a SEAT track day at Elvington. Owned one for 15 months before the TT and build quality is awful, I wouldn't have another SEAT lets put it that way.

If I was to go for a hot hatch now, would probably be the Golf GTi unless fuel costs weren't an issue the Focus ST. GTi ED 30 would also be preferable over the standard GTi as the power output is almost on par with the Cupra.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Well i fianlly went for a Golf GTi.

The 3 main contenders were GTi, R26 & ST.

ST too thirsty but great fun, R26 just couldnt convince myself of the looks and the interior wasnt that nice.

Im pretty impressed with the GTi and cant wait to get it mapped.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

BAMTT said:


> I had a MK5 GTI DSG and hated it, didn't feel special IMO, don't get me wrong it was a very capable car, just wasn't for me
> 
> Howabout an R32 ? not a great deal faster then the GTI in standard form but the V6 adds a great sound
> 
> ...


R32 faster than a GTI :?: . A mate has both and the GTI is far faster we both think. Tho I agree I would have the R32 for the sound anyway!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

DPG said:


> Well i fianlly went for a Golf GTi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

I think renaults are the daddies for hot hatches! I had a clio sport 172 cup and it was so much fun.

If I were to go for a hot hatch it would be either a megane r26, or a mk1 focus rs.

Both cars are fantastic fun out of the box and will out handle all the other hot hatches no question, and both have huge tuning capabilities. With just a remap you're hitting 220bhp/ton and with lsd they will put the power down!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

How about either a BMW 130i ir a 135i coupe, both very capable and fast cars..


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

qstix said:


> How about either a BMW 130i ir a 135i coupe, both very capable and fast cars..


and fugly and not fun...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

chris_p said:


> I think renaults are the daddies for hot hatches! I had a clio sport 172 cup and it was so much fun.
> 
> If I were to go for a hot hatch it would be either a megane r26, or a mk1 focus rs.
> 
> Both cars are fantastic fun out of the box and will out handle all the other hot hatches no question, and both have huge tuning capabilities. With just a remap you're hitting 220bhp/ton and with lsd they will put the power down!


For the first six months until they fall apart maybe.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone that rates clios have a go in a 197 and your soon change your mind! The original williams was the the best, 172 and 182 ok, but the 197 is a big NO! It stops well and you can stop teh back end coming round and handles well like clios always have! It has no power at all! It falls to bits (mate has a 7 month old one).A/C broken, Trim panels either fall off or diss colour, last week he came into a corner and car felt all wrong, went down to renault and they replaced the whole suspension under warrenty after finding 2 broken springs and a missing bolt on a shock.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

chris_p said:


> qstix said:
> 
> 
> > How about either a BMW 130i ir a 135i coupe, both very capable and fast cars..
> ...


You can have the fugly comment as they're not the most attractive cars in the world, but I'd question the 'not fun' part.

Rear wheel drive. 300bhp and 0-60 in 5.3 seconds.


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Anyone that rates clios have a go in a 197 and your soon change your mind! The original williams was the the best, 172 and 182 ok, but the 197 is a big NO! It stops well and you can stop teh back end coming round and handles well like clios always have! It has no power at all! It falls to bits (mate has a 7 month old one).A/C broken, Trim panels either fall off or diss colour, last week he came into a corner and car felt all wrong, went down to renault and they replaced the whole suspension under warrenty after finding 2 broken springs and a missing bolt on a shock.


the 197 is poor... the 172 cup and williams are the best by far.


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

I had a similar choice to make earlier this year as I wanted a hot hatch too. Ended up going for the Focus ST as it was so tunable and the engine note was fantastic (2.5l turbo, 5 pot Volvo engine). Plus I'd always wanted to try a Fast Ford at some point.

Bought it completely standard, so at first it didn't have the power I was used to in my remapped TT. Since then I've modded it quite heavily over the summer and it drives very well. It's got a silly amount of torque for a FWD car, and is estimated to be around 300bhp


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

bristewart said:


> I had a similar choice to make earlier this year as I wanted a hot hatch too. Ended up going for the Focus ST as it was so tunable and the engine note was fantastic (2.5l turbo, 5 pot Volvo engine). Plus I'd always wanted to try a Fast Ford at some point.
> 
> Bought it completely standard, so at first it didn't have the power I was used to in my remapped TT. Since then I've modded it quite heavily over the summer and it drives very well. It's got a silly amount of torque for a FWD car, and is estimated to be around 300bhp


Now that looks nice, what mpg are you getting?

Talk of low 20's was what put me off buying one


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Just bought the R32 great performance and 5 doors :wink:


----------

